# Familiar Hymn Tunes Found in The Book of Psalms for Singing



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 25, 2008)

A resource for those who may be interested:

Familiar Hymn Tunes Found in The Book of Psalms for Singing


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 25, 2008)

Another resource for the BOPFS: 

Psalter.org. Psalms from The Book of Psalms for Singing. Crown & Covenant Publications. has all of the tunes for the whole book. It is very helpful for those who use the book in worship for picking tunes as well as for family worship to act as a precentor .


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 25, 2008)

We sang a Psalm today in chapel (I cannot remember for the life of me which one it was) that I knew the tune right away and it bothered me the whole rest of the day because I could not figure it out...


----------

